# New guy from Texas



## loyal1865 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey everybody... I just wanted to introduce myself here. I am not new to archery as I have been in the sport over 8 years. I put my bow down for around 4 years while attending college and now that I am a masters student I am getting back into it. Currently I shoot a Parker but am switching to an Alpine Silverado Sabre Match Grade.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome, where you from in Texas?


----------



## loyal1865 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nacogdoches


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk loyal1865. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey! We're new here too and fellow Texans!
Just thought we would say hello...

Mike & Bonnie


----------

